# Woodsey Too tree stands



## SBE (Aug 15, 2005)

Does anyone know who sells them in the Houston area?


----------



## Matty White Boot (Dec 23, 2009)

Ronnie Bradford- woodseytoo.com


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I got mine at the LSBA banquet, but they told me that have them on 59 North, just south of Beltway...at a place that makes stands, feeders, stairs, and other metal things. I can't remember the name. If you call them, they will tell you all the place that have stock, and they are super nice on the phone.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Chunky said:


> I got mine at the LSBA banquet, but they told me that have them on 59 North, just south of Beltway...at a place that makes stands, feeders, stairs, and other metal things. I can't remember the name. If you call them, they will tell you all the place that have stock, and they are super nice on the phone.


Are you talking about Avantage Outdoors? It is another business of Texas Stairs and Rails. www.usafeeders.com

They are south of the Beltway on 59 about half way to 610.


----------



## Matty White Boot (Dec 23, 2009)

Just talked to Chad and Ronnie (Owners of Woodsey too) - said they will be at the Houston hunters extravaganza this weekend!


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Luis of Texas Stairs and Rails 59n or south (depending which way you driving) corner 59/hopper rd $249. got mine today and they will be at this weekend Hunter extravaganza


----------



## stripstrike1 (May 28, 2004)

*Woodsey*

They are great stands. Once you hunt in one it is real hard to sit in a ladder stand or other lock on type stands.


----------

